# بعض اعطال المكيف الشباك اعداد مستريورك



## مستريورك (28 أبريل 2015)

*يسعد ني ويشرفني أن أقدم لكم
*​

​*موا ضيع وأفكار جديدة باستمرار
وكلي أمل من الله العلي القدير أن يستفيد جميع المسلمين
والفنيين والمهندسين العرب من هذا الموضوع ومن مواضيعي الاخري​

بأذن الله سبحانه وتعالي​





:20::20::20: ملتقي المهندسين العرب :20::20::20:​



*













​

*ملتقي - من يعمل بيديه فهو عامل*
*المهندسين - من يعمل بيديه وعقله فهو عالم*
*العرب- من يعمل بيديه وعقله وقلبه فهو فنان*​


*ملتقي المهندسين العرب*​*



*
بعض اعطال المكيف الشباك 
أعداد مستريورك


​






الضاغط لا يعمل ومروحه المبخر لا تعمل


السبب 

عدم وصول التيار الكهربي للدائرة الكهربائية​

الفحوصات والاصلاحات


العدد المستخدمه في الفحص والاصلاح


1- جهاز كلمب ميتر او بنسه الامبير لو لم يتوفر الجهاز استخدم لمبه اختبار 


2- مفك تيست

3- مفك عادي

4- مفك مربع


1- تاكد من وصول التيار الكهربي الي المفتاح الكهربائي ( مقاس 7في 7 او 7في14) 

وان الاسلاك موصلة ومربوطة جيدا في المفتاح الكهربائي


2- تاكد من ان مفتاح تابلوه المكييف واصل اليه الكهرباء ان لم تجد به كهرباء قم بايقافه ثم اعد تشغيله

​


الضاغط لا يعمل ومروحه المبخر تعمل

​
السبب 

1- توصيلات خاطئة في للدائرة الكهربائية

2- ضبط غيرصحيح للترموستات

​





3- عدم وضع مفتاح تشغيل المكيف علي التبريد

​






4- اسلاك توصيل الضاغط محترقه سواء الاسلاك في روزته الضاغط اوالاسلاك في الكابستور

او الاسلاك في مفتاح التشغيل او الاسلاك في الترمستات

5-عنصر الحماية الداخلية او الخارجية للضاغط مفصول ميكانيكيا

​





6- الكابستور تالف

​





7- احتراق ملفات الضاغط 
​






8- وجود مشكله ميكانيكيه بالضاغط كانكسار صمام او زرجنة المكبس او زرجنة كراسيس المحور



الفحوصات والاصلاحات


العدد والادوات المستخدمه في الفحص والاصلاح


1- جهاز كلمب ميتر او بنسه الامبير
​






2- مفك تيست

​










3- مفك عادي







4- مفك مربع







5-زردية 

​





6- زردية ببوز







7- بعض الترامل والاسلاك











​





8- بنسة ترامل

​





9- شاكوش وسط 








الاصلاحات

1- تاكد من التوصيلات بمراجعه الدائرة الكهربية 

2- يعاد ضبط الترمستات علي البارد

3- يعاد ضبط مفتاح تشغيل المكيف علي التبريد

4- قم بمراجعه اسلاك الضاغط او اسلاك الكابستور او اسلاك مفتاح تشغيل المكيف او اسلاك مفتاح الترمستات

وتاكد من انها سليمه ولو ملقيت ترامل الاسلا ك الموصله لروزته الضاغط محروقه قم بتغيرها

5- الافرلود الداخلي او الخارجي للضاغط ساخن 

1- بالنسبة للافرلود الداخلي

قم بتبريد الضاغط من الخارج بالماء ويستحسن ماء بارد


2- بالنسبة للافرلود الخارجي انتظر حتي يبرد او بواسطة توجية الولاعه علي الشريحه الداخلية

حتي تسمع صوت تكه الفصل او قم بتغيره

6- 1- لو لوحظ وجود زيت خارجي بالكابستور 

2- او لوحظ انتفاخ الكابستور 

3- احدي توصييلات الداخلية للكابستور غير موجودة

يتم تغير الكابستور علي الفور

7- اختبار الضاغط

1-قم بقياس نقط توصيل الظاغط R-C-S

2-اختبار وجود ارضي بالضاغط استخدام بنسه الامبير ووضع جهاز الفحص علي الاوم 

وقم بتوصيل طرف من اطراف الضاغط مع ماسورة النحاس ( تحك بسيط حتي يبان نقطه لامعه في الماسورة)


تكرر العمليه مع اطراف الضاغط الباقيه


8- وجود مشكله ميكانيكية بالضاغط قم بطرق الضاغط باشاكوش وسط

ان لم يقم الضاغط بعد الفحوصات السابقه كلها يغير الضاغط باخر جديد

ملحوظة هامه 

جميع الفحوصات تتم بدون توصيل كهرباء للمكييف


_ملتقي المهندسين العرب






_

باقة من المعلومات المفيدة الجزء الثاني عشر










*باقة من المعلومات المفيدة الجزءالثاني عشر






















ولله الاسماء الحسني فادعوه بها 








مع تحيات مستريورك












واخيرا اتمنا من الله عزوجل ان يعجبكم هذا الموضوع وان تستفيدو منه 
والي ان نلتقي لكم مني كل حب وتقدير 











مستريورك
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

​*







_ملتقي المهندسين العرب
_



_
_​


----------



## منصور اشرف (29 أبريل 2015)

السلام عليكم مشكور جزيل الشكر مجهودات قيمة بارك الله فيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييك


----------



## مستريورك (29 أبريل 2015)

منصور اشرف قال:


> السلام عليكم مشكور جزيل الشكر مجهودات قيمة بارك الله فيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييك



مشكور للمرور الكريم


----------



## مستريورك (17 مايو 2015)

مستريورك قال:


> *يسعد ني ويشرفني أن أقدم لكم
> *​
> 
> ​*موا ضيع وأفكار جديدة باستمرار
> ...






*
نستكمل معا بعض اعطال جهازتكييف الشباك

اعداد **مستر**يورك**محمد** مناف
*

*الضاغط لا يدور ويصدر صوت زن أو طنين*
*العدد والأدوات المستخدمة في الفحص والإصلاح
*
*-0 ** توصيله سلك 6ملي ( طرفين سلك إلي موصلين للتا بلوه وطرفين سلك موصلين

*
*للمفتاح مقاس 7في7 **ومن مفتاح مقاس 7في7 يخرج طرفان يوصلو لروزتة توصيل 20 أمبير علي الأقل )

وأيضا وصله اختبار للكابستور *

*1- **جهاز كلمب ميتر أو بنسه الأمبير *

*-2** جهاز فاكيوم * 




*-3 **مفك تيست*

*-4**مفك عادي*

*-5 **مفك مربع
*
*-6 **زردية* 

*-7** مفتاح حبه رقم 13 وأيضا مفتاح حبه رقم 14 لفك مسامير الضاغط
*
*-8**اسطوانات لحام استيلين وأكسجين ولي اللحام موصل بهم للحام المواسير وايضا لفك المواسير
*




*-9** اسطوانة نتروجين لتنظيف الدائرة الميكانيكيه للمكييف
*
*-10** اسطوانة فريون11 لتنظيف الدائرة الميكانيكيه للمكييف
*




*-11** اسطوانة فريون22 لتعبئة الفريو ن للمكييف
*




*-12** سلك لحام للحام مواسير التكييف
*
*-13** عدد 2بلف شحن الفر يون 
*




*-14 ** ولاعة

*




*-15 ** شاكوش وسط للطرق علي الضاغط
*
*-16** جهاز شحن ( جتش ) الفر يون مانفوليد

*




*-17 ** زردية خفس الفر يون لحبس الفريون عند تعبئة الدائرة بالفريون 
*
*-18** قطاعه مواسير صغيرة وكبيرة لقطع مواسير النحاس 
*







*-19 ** زردية ببوز لعمل توسعه للمواسير النحاس
*
*-20** بعض من المواسير 
*




*-21** قماش وزجاجه ماء صغيرة لتبريد المواسير مع عدم ادخالء ماء الي داخل المواسير 
*
*-22**جهاز اكتشاف التنسيم او سفنجه بها ماء وفيري أو رابسو 

لاكتشاف التنسيم 
*




*الفحوصات*
*-1 **توصيلات خاطئة في ا لدائرة الكهربائية
*
*-2* *تشغيل الضاغط قبل تعادل ضغوط خط السحب والطرد
*
*-3** تلف الكابستور*

*-4* *شحنه الفر يون زيادة في الدائرة
*
*-5** تلف محرك الضاغط
*
*-6* *وجود قفش ببساتم الضاغط أو حوامله
*

* الاصلاحات* 

-1 افحص الدائرة الكهربائية لجهاز التكييف الشباك وقم بمراجعتها مع الدائرة الكهربائية المثبته في الجهاز

-2 انتظر 3 د قائق حتي يتم تعادل الضغوط في الدائرة الميكانيكية للمكيف في خطي السحب والطرد 

-3 لاحظ وجود انتفاخ للكابستور أو أن الكابستور به زيت أو إن مادة البكاليت للكابستور فقدت تركيزها 

أو استخدم معادلة الكابستور 3185 في الأمبير المسحوب للكابستور علي الفولت

يساوي سعه الكابستور المطبوعة علي الجهاز لو كانت الناتج اقل غير الكابستور


-4 قم بتفريغ بعض الفريون من الدائرة عن طريق بلف شحن الضاغط وببطء 

حتي يقوم الضاغط

-5افحص ملفات الضاغط جيدا 

-6 يتم الطرق بالشاكوش علي الضاغط ويرجي عدم الطرق علي إي مواسير في الدائرة 

فان لم يعمل الضاغط يستبدل بضاغط جديد له نفس القدرة

*

*​


----------



## مستريورك (23 مايو 2015)

*
نستكمل معا بعض اعطال جهازتكييف الشباك

اعداد **مستر**يورك**محمد** مناف
*

*الضاغط لا يدور ويصدر صوت زن أو طنين*
*العدد والأدوات المستخدمة في الفحص والإصلاح
*
*-0 ** توصيله سلك 6ملي ( طرفين سلك إلي موصلين للتا بلوه وطرفين سلك موصلين

*
*للمفتاح مقاس 7في7 **ومن مفتاح مقاس 7في7 يخرج طرفان يوصلو لروزتة توصيل 20 أمبير علي الأقل )

وأيضا وصله اختبار للكابستور *

*1- **جهاز كلمب ميتر أو بنسه الأمبير *

*-2** جهاز فاكيوم * 




*-3 **مفك تيست*

*-4**مفك عادي*

*-5 **مفك مربع
*
*-6 **زردية* 

*-7** مفتاح حبه رقم 13 وأيضا مفتاح حبه رقم 14 لفك مسامير الضاغط
*
*-8**اسطوانات لحام استيلين وأكسجين ولي اللحام موصل بهم للحام المواسير وايضا لفك المواسير
*




*-9** اسطوانة نتروجين لتنظيف الدائرة الميكانيكيه للمكييف
*
*-10** اسطوانة فريون11 لتنظيف الدائرة الميكانيكيه للمكييف
*




*-11** اسطوانة فريون22 لتعبئة الفريو ن للمكييف
*




*-12** سلك لحام للحام مواسير التكييف
*
*-13** عدد 2بلف شحن الفر يون 
*




*-14 ** ولاعة

*




*-15 ** شاكوش وسط للطرق علي الضاغط
*
*-16** جهاز شحن ( جتش ) الفر يون مانفوليد

*




*-17 ** زردية خفس الفر يون لحبس الفريون عند تعبئة الدائرة بالفريون 
*
*-18** قطاعه مواسير صغيرة وكبيرة لقطع مواسير النحاس 
*







*-19 ** زردية ببوز لعمل توسعه للمواسير النحاس
*
*-20** بعض من المواسير 
*




*-21** قماش وزجاجه ماء صغيرة لتبريد المواسير مع عدم ادخالء ماء الي داخل المواسير 
*
*-22**جهاز اكتشاف التنسيم او سفنجه بها ماء وفيري أو رابسو 

لاكتشاف التنسيم 
*




*الفحوصات*
*-1 **توصيلات خاطئة في ا لدائرة الكهربائية
*
*-2* *تشغيل الضاغط قبل تعادل ضغوط خط السحب والطرد
*
*-3** تلف الكابستور*

*-4* *شحنه الفر يون زيادة في الدائرة
*
*-5** تلف محرك الضاغط
*
*-6* *وجود قفش ببساتم الضاغط أو حوامله
*

* الاصلاحات* 

-1 افحص الدائرة الكهربائية لجهاز التكييف الشباك وقم بمراجعتها مع الدائرة الكهربائية المثبته في الجهاز

-2 انتظر 3 د قائق حتي يتم تعادل الضغوط في الدائرة الميكانيكية للمكيف في خطي السحب والطرد 

-3 لاحظ وجود انتفاخ للكابستور أو أن الكابستور به زيت أو إن مادة البكاليت للكابستور فقدت تركيزها 

أو استخدم معادلة الكابستور 3185 في الأمبير المسحوب للكابستور علي الفولت

يساوي سعه الكابستور المطبوعة علي الجهاز لو كانت الناتج اقل غير الكابستور


-4 قم بتفريغ بعض الفريون من الدائرة عن طريق بلف شحن الضاغط وببطء 

حتي يقوم الضاغط

-5افحص ملفات الضاغط جيدا 

-6 يتم الطرق بالشاكوش علي الضاغط ويرجي عدم الطرق علي إي مواسير في الدائرة 

فان لم يعمل الضاغط يستبدل بضاغط جديد له نفس القدرة

*
*_*ملتقي - من يعمل بيديه فهو عامل*
*المهندسين - من يعمل بيديه وعقله فهو عالم*
*العرب- من يعمل بيديه وعقله وقلبه فهو فنان*​_​





_*ملتقي المهندسين العرب*​*
*
_​


*نستكمل معا بعض اعطال جهازتكييف الشباك*





*اعداد* *مستر**يورك** محمد* *مناف*






*الضاغط* *يدور* ويفصل بصورة متكررة يسيكل
​


العدد والأدوات المستخدمة في الفحص والإصلاح
​
*-**0 ** وصله اختبار للكابستور* 

*1- **جهاز كلمب ميتر أو بنسه الأمبير* 

*-2 **مفك تيست*

*-3**مفك عادي*

*-4 **مفك مربع*

*-5 **زردية* 

*-6**اسطوانة فريون22 لتعبئة الفريو ن للمكييف
*
*-7**سلك لحام للحام مواسير التكييف
*
*-8** ولاعة
*
*-9**جهاز شحن ( جتش ) الفر يون مانفوليد
*
*-10**قماش وزجاجه ماء صغيرة لتبريد المواسير مع عدم ادخال ماء الي داخل المواسير* 

*-11**جهاز اكتشاف التنسيم او سفنجه بها ماء وفيري أو رابسو* *لاكتشاف التنسيم
*
*الفحوصات

**1-**فولت الكهرباء الواصل للمكييف غير مستقر
*
*2-**بلب الثرموستات ملامس لسطح المبخر
*
*3-**توصيلات كهربائية داخل المكييف غير موصله جيدا وعلي وشك الفك
*
*4-**تلف جهاز حماية الضاغط ( الاوفرلود سواء داخلي او خارجي )
*
*5-**تلف الكابستور
*
*6-**عدم وجود تهوية كافية للمكثف
*
*7-**المبخر والمكثف يوجد بهم غبار كثير
*
*8-**يوجد انخفاض في شحنه الفريون ناقصة
*
9-يوجد زياده في شحنه الفريون


*الاصلاحات

**1-**تاكد من فولت الكهرباء الواصل لمفتاح الكهرباء 220فولت بالضبط وتاكد ان الاسلاك 

موصلة من التابلوه مباشرة ومقاسها 6 مم
*
*2-**يجب ان يكون مسافه بين بلب الثرمستات والمبخر نصف سم

*





*3- تاكد من ان جميع التوصيلات الكهربائية داخل جهاز التكييف مربوطه جيدا وقم ايضا بالضغط علي ترامل الوصلات
*
*4-لوكان الاوفرلود خارجي قم بقياسه اوم ولوتالف يتم تغيره
*





*اما لو داخلي قم بتبريد الضاغط بالماء ويستحسن ماء بارد حتي يبرد فان لم تحل قم بتغير الضاغط 


*



*
ولاكن بعد اتمام جميع الا صلاحات 
*
*5- قم بالكشف علي الكابستورو** لاحظ وجود انتفاخ للكابستور أو أن الكابستور به زيت أو إن مادة البكاليت للكابستور فقدت تركيزها* 

*أو استخدم معادلة الكابستور 3185 في الأمبير المسحوب للكابستور علي الفولت*

*يساوي سعه الكابستور المطبوعة علي الجهاز لو كانت الناتج اقل غير الكابستور*

*6-تاكد من وجود مسافة كافية بين المكثف والجدار تسمح بمرور الهواء الحار الخارج من المكثف

يمر بسهولة ويسر ولو علي منور يفضل الغاء تركيب المكييف الشباك وتركيب مكيف اسبليت
*




*7- يتم فك المكييف ووضع بلوك تحت المكييف ويميل المكييف ناحية المكثف حتي يتم تصريف الماء من المكييف
*



*
وتنظيفه من ناحيتي المبخر والمكثف مع عدم ادخال الماء في الا جزاء الكهربائية للمكييف ويستحسن ايضا 

وضع كيس علي ماتور المكييف اثناء غسيل المكييف ثم نقوم بازاله الكيس بعد الغسيل
*
*وبواسطه البلور يتم تنظيف المكييف والاجزاء الكهربائية من المكييف
*





*8- قم بمراجعه الامبير اللي يسحبه المكيف عند تشغيل الضاغط لو كان منخفض يتم اخراج الفريون 

وتعبئة المكييف بالشحنه المضبوطة من الفريون حيث ان انخفاض شحنة الفريون ادت الي ارتفاع درجة حرارة الضاغط*

*9-- قم بمراجعه الامبير اللي يسحبه المكيف عند تشغيل الضاغط لو كان عاليا حتي بعد غسيل المكييف 

* *فيدل علي وجود شحنة فريون زيادة في الدائرة يتم اخراج الفريون وتعبئة المكييف بالشحنه المضبوطه من الفريون
*
*حيث ان زياده شحنة الفريون ادت الي زيادة الحمل علي الضاغط*






​

_ملتقي المهندسين العرب__

__*ولله الاسماء الحسني فادعوه بها 








مع تحيات مستريورك













والي ان نلتقي لكم مني كل حب وتقدير 











مستريورك
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

​*





_​_

_​_
_​_ملتقي المهندسين العرب
_​_
_



_
_*نستكمل معا بعض اعطال جهازتكييف الشباك


*



*
*


----------



## مستريورك (24 مايو 2015)

*
نستكمل معا بعض اعطال جهازتكييف الشباك

اعداد **مستر**يورك**محمد** مناف
*

*الضاغط لا يدور ويصدر صوت زن أو طنين*
*العدد والأدوات المستخدمة في الفحص والإصلاح
*
*-0 ** توصيله سلك 6ملي ( طرفين سلك إلي موصلين للتا بلوه وطرفين سلك موصلين

*
*للمفتاح مقاس 7في7 **ومن مفتاح مقاس 7في7 يخرج طرفان يوصلو لروزتة توصيل 20 أمبير علي الأقل )

وأيضا وصله اختبار للكابستور *

*1- **جهاز كلمب ميتر أو بنسه الأمبير *

*-2** جهاز فاكيوم * 




*-3 **مفك تيست*

*-4**مفك عادي*

*-5 **مفك مربع
*
*-6 **زردية* 

*-7** مفتاح حبه رقم 13 وأيضا مفتاح حبه رقم 14 لفك مسامير الضاغط
*
*-8**اسطوانات لحام استيلين وأكسجين ولي اللحام موصل بهم للحام المواسير وايضا لفك المواسير
*




*-9** اسطوانة نتروجين لتنظيف الدائرة الميكانيكيه للمكييف
*
*-10** اسطوانة فريون11 لتنظيف الدائرة الميكانيكيه للمكييف
*




*-11** اسطوانة فريون22 لتعبئة الفريو ن للمكييف
*




*-12** سلك لحام للحام مواسير التكييف
*
*-13** عدد 2بلف شحن الفر يون 
*




*-14 ** ولاعة

*




*-15 ** شاكوش وسط للطرق علي الضاغط
*
*-16** جهاز شحن ( جتش ) الفر يون مانفوليد

*




*-17 ** زردية خفس الفر يون لحبس الفريون عند تعبئة الدائرة بالفريون 
*
*-18** قطاعه مواسير صغيرة وكبيرة لقطع مواسير النحاس 
*







*-19 ** زردية ببوز لعمل توسعه للمواسير النحاس
*
*-20** بعض من المواسير 
*




*-21** قماش وزجاجه ماء صغيرة لتبريد المواسير مع عدم ادخالء ماء الي داخل المواسير 
*
*-22**جهاز اكتشاف التنسيم او سفنجه بها ماء وفيري أو رابسو 

لاكتشاف التنسيم 
*




*الفحوصات*
*-1 **توصيلات خاطئة في ا لدائرة الكهربائية
*
*-2* *تشغيل الضاغط قبل تعادل ضغوط خط السحب والطرد
*
*-3** تلف الكابستور*

*-4* *شحنه الفر يون زيادة في الدائرة
*
*-5** تلف محرك الضاغط
*
*-6* *وجود قفش ببساتم الضاغط أو حوامله
*

* الاصلاحات* 

-1 افحص الدائرة الكهربائية لجهاز التكييف الشباك وقم بمراجعتها مع الدائرة الكهربائية المثبته في الجهاز

-2 انتظر 3 د قائق حتي يتم تعادل الضغوط في الدائرة الميكانيكية للمكيف في خطي السحب والطرد 

-3 لاحظ وجود انتفاخ للكابستور أو أن الكابستور به زيت أو إن مادة البكاليت للكابستور فقدت تركيزها 

أو استخدم معادلة الكابستور 3185 في الأمبير المسحوب للكابستور علي الفولت

يساوي سعه الكابستور المطبوعة علي الجهاز لو كانت الناتج اقل غير الكابستور


-4 قم بتفريغ بعض الفريون من الدائرة عن طريق بلف شحن الضاغط وببطء 

حتي يقوم الضاغط

-5افحص ملفات الضاغط جيدا 

-6 يتم الطرق بالشاكوش علي الضاغط ويرجي عدم الطرق علي إي مواسير في الدائرة 

فان لم يعمل الضاغط يستبدل بضاغط جديد له نفس القدرة

*
*_*ملتقي - من يعمل بيديه فهو عامل*
*المهندسين - من يعمل بيديه وعقله فهو عالم*
*العرب- من يعمل بيديه وعقله وقلبه فهو فنان*​_​





_*ملتقي المهندسين العرب*​*
*
_​


*نستكمل معا بعض اعطال جهازتكييف الشباك*





*اعداد* *مستر**يورك** محمد* *مناف*






*الضاغط* *يدور* ويفصل بصورة متكررة يسيكل
​


العدد والأدوات المستخدمة في الفحص والإصلاح
​
*-**0 ** وصله اختبار للكابستور* 

*1- **جهاز كلمب ميتر أو بنسه الأمبير* 

*-2 **مفك تيست*

*-3**مفك عادي*

*-4 **مفك مربع*

*-5 **زردية* 

*-6**اسطوانة فريون22 لتعبئة الفريو ن للمكييف
*
*-7**سلك لحام للحام مواسير التكييف
*
*-8** ولاعة
*
*-9**جهاز شحن ( جتش ) الفر يون مانفوليد
*
*-10**قماش وزجاجه ماء صغيرة لتبريد المواسير مع عدم ادخال ماء الي داخل المواسير* 

*-11**جهاز اكتشاف التنسيم او سفنجه بها ماء وفيري أو رابسو* *لاكتشاف التنسيم
*
*الفحوصات

**1-**فولت الكهرباء الواصل للمكييف غير مستقر
*
*2-**بلب الثرموستات ملامس لسطح المبخر
*
*3-**توصيلات كهربائية داخل المكييف غير موصله جيدا وعلي وشك الفك
*
*4-**تلف جهاز حماية الضاغط ( الاوفرلود سواء داخلي او خارجي )
*
*5-**تلف الكابستور
*
*6-**عدم وجود تهوية كافية للمكثف
*
*7-**المبخر والمكثف يوجد بهم غبار كثير
*
*8-**يوجد انخفاض في شحنه الفريون ناقصة
*
9-يوجد زياده في شحنه الفريون


*الاصلاحات

**1-**تاكد من فولت الكهرباء الواصل لمفتاح الكهرباء 220فولت بالضبط وتاكد ان الاسلاك 

موصلة من التابلوه مباشرة ومقاسها 6 مم
*
*2-**يجب ان يكون مسافه بين بلب الثرمستات والمبخر نصف سم

*





*3- تاكد من ان جميع التوصيلات الكهربائية داخل جهاز التكييف مربوطه جيدا وقم ايضا بالضغط علي ترامل الوصلات
*
*4-لوكان الاوفرلود خارجي قم بقياسه اوم ولوتالف يتم تغيره
*





*اما لو داخلي قم بتبريد الضاغط بالماء ويستحسن ماء بارد حتي يبرد فان لم تحل قم بتغير الضاغط 


*



*
ولاكن بعد اتمام جميع الا صلاحات 
*
*5- قم بالكشف علي الكابستورو** لاحظ وجود انتفاخ للكابستور أو أن الكابستور به زيت أو إن مادة البكاليت للكابستور فقدت تركيزها* 

*أو استخدم معادلة الكابستور 3185 في الأمبير المسحوب للكابستور علي الفولت*

*يساوي سعه الكابستور المطبوعة علي الجهاز لو كانت الناتج اقل غير الكابستور*

*6-تاكد من وجود مسافة كافية بين المكثف والجدار تسمح بمرور الهواء الحار الخارج من المكثف

يمر بسهولة ويسر ولو علي منور يفضل الغاء تركيب المكييف الشباك وتركيب مكيف اسبليت
*




*7- يتم فك المكييف ووضع بلوك تحت المكييف ويميل المكييف ناحية المكثف حتي يتم تصريف الماء من المكييف
*



*
وتنظيفه من ناحيتي المبخر والمكثف مع عدم ادخال الماء في الا جزاء الكهربائية للمكييف ويستحسن ايضا 

وضع كيس علي ماتور المكييف اثناء غسيل المكييف ثم نقوم بازاله الكيس بعد الغسيل
*
*وبواسطه البلور يتم تنظيف المكييف والاجزاء الكهربائية من المكييف
*





*8- قم بمراجعه الامبير اللي يسحبه المكيف عند تشغيل الضاغط لو كان منخفض يتم اخراج الفريون 

وتعبئة المكييف بالشحنه المضبوطة من الفريون حيث ان انخفاض شحنة الفريون ادت الي ارتفاع درجة حرارة الضاغط*

*9-- قم بمراجعه الامبير اللي يسحبه المكيف عند تشغيل الضاغط لو كان عاليا حتي بعد غسيل المكييف 

* *فيدل علي وجود شحنة فريون زيادة في الدائرة يتم اخراج الفريون وتعبئة المكييف بالشحنه المضبوطه من الفريون
*
*حيث ان زياده شحنة الفريون ادت الي زيادة الحمل علي الضاغط*






​

_ملتقي المهندسين العرب__

__*ولله الاسماء الحسني فادعوه بها 








مع تحيات مستريورك













والي ان نلتقي لكم مني كل حب وتقدير 











مستريورك
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

​*





_​_

_​_
_​_ملتقي المهندسين العرب
_​_
_



_
_*نستكمل معا بعض اعطال جهازتكييف الشباك


*



*
*

*نستكمل معا بعض أعطال جهازتكييف الشباك*
*أعداد* *مستر**يورك** محمد* *مناف*​ 
الضاغط والمروحة يعملان ويتكون ثلج علي المبخر





*العدد والأدوات المستخدمة في الفحص والإصلاح*​ 
*-1**جهاز كلمب ميتر أو بنسه الأمبير* 

*-2 **مفك تيست*

*-3**مفك عادي*

*-4 **مفك مربع*

*-5 **زردية* 

*-6**اسطوانة فريون22 لتعبئة الفريو ن للمكييف
*
*-7**سلك لحام للحام مواسير التكييف
*
*-8** ولاعة
*
*-9**جهاز شحن ( جتش ) الفر يون مانفوليد
*
*-10**قماش وزجاجه ماء صغيرة لتبريد المواسير مع عدم إدخال ماء إلي داخل المواسير* 

*-11**جهاز اكتشاف التنسيم أو إسفنجه بها ماء وفيري أو رابسو* *لاكتشاف التنسيم*


*-12**اسطوانات لحام استيلين وأكسجين ولي اللحام موصل بهم للحام المواسير وأيضا لفك المواسير*


*-13**اسطوانة نتروجين لتنظيف الدائرة الميكانيكية للمكييف*

*-14 **اسطوانة فريون11 لتنظيف الدائرة الميكانيكية للمكييف
*
*-15 **زردية خفس الفر يون لحبس الفريون عند تعبئة الدائرة بالفريون* 

*-16 **قطاعه مواسير صغيرة وكبيرة لقطع مواسير النحاس* 

*-17 **زردية ببوز لعمل توسعه للمواسير النحاس*

*-18 **بعض من المواسير* 
*الفحوصات*​1- فلتر المكيف متسخ






2- وجود أتربة في سطح المبخر

3- ماتور المروحة لا يعمل بصورة طبيعية

4- الثرمستات لا تفصل 

5- الثرمستات موضوعه علي أقصي تبريد

6- شحنة فريون منخفضة

7- وجود سدد في المواسير

*الاصلاحات*​*قم بإيقاف تشغيل الضاغط وجعل المروحة تعمل علي السرعة العالية

ليدوب الثلج أو قم بتشغيل وضع التسخين ليدوب الثلج
*
*1-قم بتنظيف الفلتر وتوجد أنواع منه من ينظف بالماء

ومنه ما ينظف بالهواء**ونقوم بتنظيفه كل أسبوعين في وقت الصيف*

*2- قم بغسل المكيف* *يتم فك المكييف ووضع بلوك تحت المكييف

ويميل المكييف ناحية المكثف حتي يتم تصريف الماء من المكييف

* *وتنظيفه من ناحيتي المبخر والمكثف مع عدم إدخال الماء

في إلا جزاء الكهربائية للمكييف ويستحسن أيضا* 

*وضع كيس علي ماتور المكييف أثناء غسيل المكييف

ثم نقوم بازاله الكيس بعد الغسيل**وبواسطة البلور يتم تنظيف المكييف

والأجزاء الكهربائية من المكييف*


*3- تأكد من المروحة تعمل بصورة طبيعية وفي الاتجاه الصحيح

وأيضا تأكد انه لايوجد أتربه علي المروحة
*
*4- تأكد من فصل الثرمستات عند الوصول لدرجة التبريد المطلوبة 

ويمكنك ادا رة مفتاح الترمستات لتسمع صوت تكة الفصل 

للتاكد من أن الثرمستات يعمل بحالة جيدة أما لو مافصلت يتم تغيرها
*
*5- قم بتنقيص درجة الثرمستات ووضعه علي رقم 7او 9

حسب ارقام الترمستات الموجودة في جهاز التكييف او قبل نهاية مفتاح الثرمستات 

*




*6- يتم اكتشاف مكان تنسيم الفريون بواسطة سفنجة وفري

او احد الأجهزة الالكترونية لاكتشاف التنسيم*

*وغالبا ما يدل وجود بقع من الزيت علي المواسير لنعرف أين يوجد التنسيم 

وتاكد ايضا من إبرة بلف الشحن مربوط بدرجة كافية ولا يوجد تنسيم فريون بها 

وعند اكتشاف مكان التنسيم يفضل عمل الخطوة رقم 7 
*
*7- عند التأكد من وجود سدد في الكابلاري يتم أخراج الفريون من بلف الشحن 

وتفك مواسير الضاغط ويوضع شكرتون علي مواسير الضاغط
*



*
حتي لا يدخل للضاغط أي زيوت أو أوساخ عند تنظيف الدائرة 

ونقوم بتنظيف الدائرة بالنتروجين وفريون11

ثم يعاد تلحيم المواسير وعمل فاكيوم للدائرة

ويعاد شحن المكيف بفريو22**بالشحنة المضبوطة ومراعه الامبير اللي يسحبه المكييف*




_
*نستكمل معا بعض اعطال جهازتكييف الشباك
*__ملتقي المهندسين العرب

*ولله الاسماء الحسني فادعوه بها 








مع تحيات مستريورك













والي ان نلتقي لكم مني كل حب وتقدير 











مستريورك
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

​*





​

​
​ملتقي المهندسين العرب
​

_


----------



## almasa (28 مايو 2015)

السلام عليكم

أولا جزاك الله كل خير

ثانيا عملت كل اللي قلت عليه عن تكون الثلج من الضاغط إلى المبخر ولم أستفد شيئا

أرجو موافاتي بالحل سريعا
وشكرا لجهودك


----------



## AHMADBHIT (28 مايو 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا وماشاء الله عرضك رائع


----------



## مستريورك (28 مايو 2015)

almasa قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> أولا جزاك الله كل خير
> 
> ...


الاخ الفاضل 

السلام عليكم

تحية طيبة وبعد

اتبع الخطوات بالتدريج وستستفيد ان شاء الله انا تحت امرك

الضاغط​​والمروحة​ يعملان ​ويتكون ثلج​علي المبخر​







​


----------



## مستريورك (28 مايو 2015)

AHMADBHIT قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا وماشاء الله عرضك رائع




شكرا لمرورك الكريم


----------



## almasa (31 مايو 2015)

السلام عليكم 
المكيف الموجود عندي هو مكيف O GENERAL قطعتين ( split wall mounted ) 
اثنين ونصف طن
غسلت الوحدة الداخلية بضغط الماء والهواء 
وكذلك الوحدة الخارجية بضغط الماء والهواء
وتم تغيير الفلتر المجفف
وتم تغيير الكابيلير 
وعمل فلاشينغ و فاكيوم
وتركيب غاز فريون جديد

ومازالت المشكلة في تكوين الثلج من الضاغط وحتى المبخر علما أن الضاغط بارد ويتعرق من البرودة ويكاد أن يتثلج

أفيدوني
وشكرا


----------



## مستريورك (31 مايو 2015)

almasa قال:


> السلام عليكم
> المكيف الموجود عندي هو مكيف O GENERAL قطعتين ( split wall mounted )
> اثنين ونصف طن
> غسلت الوحدة الداخلية بضغط الماء والهواء
> ...




اخي الفاضل السلام عليكم

ناسف للتاخير 


تاكد من مروحة المبخر تعمل بكفاءة 

وان الثرمستات يفصل وليس موضوع علي اقصي تبريد قم بتعديل الترمستات ووضعه علي درجة 21

وان بلب الثرمستات ملامس للمبخر

تاكد من المواسير معزولة جيدا

وان مروحه المكثف تعمل بكفاءة وفي الاتجاه الصحيح

يلزم غلق الابواب والشبابيك اثناء عمل جهاز التكييف

كم تكون مساحة الغرفه

حيث من المفروض ان تكون قدرة المكيف مناسب لمساحه الغرفة

هل عندما يتكون الثلج يكون الجو بارد 


فمنا المعروف ايضا ان درجه التعبئه تختلف عند تبريد الجو المحيط​
واحتمال صمام سحب الضاغط ضعيف

قم بقياس امبير المكيف وعرفنا

منتظرين ردكم


----------



## زكريا عبدالرازق (1 يونيو 2015)

لك جزيل الشكر والامتنان يا باشمهندس على هذا الموضوع الشيق والشرح الوافى لمشاكل المكيف مع امنياتنا بالمزيد والمفيد


----------



## almasa (1 يونيو 2015)

وعليكم السلام أخي مستر يورك

بالنسبة لمروحة المبخر تعمل بشكل جيد

والترموستات يفصل ويوصل ولكن بالنسبة لوضعه عند درجة حرارة أقل من 19 يتكون الثلج وأحيانا عند وضعه على درجة حرارة 20 فما فوق يتكون الثلج وأحيانا لا يتكون

بلب الترموستات غير ملامس وقد تم تغيير البورد مع الحساسات ... والمواسير معزولة جيدا

ومروحة المكثف تعمل بشكل جيد وفي الاتجاه الصحيح

والابواب والشبابيك مغلقة والغرفة باردة عند تكون الثلج

بالنسبة للغاز عند التشغيل 55 ولا يأخذ الجهاز أكثر من ذلك 
والأمبير 10 و 12 و 6 للضاغط c , S, R

ومازالت المشكلة
وشكرا
رقمي هو للتواصل أكثر صوتيا 00971556713608


----------



## مستريورك (1 يونيو 2015)

زكريا عبدالرازق قال:


> لك جزيل الشكر والامتنان يا باشمهندس على هذا الموضوع الشيق والشرح الوافى لمشاكل المكيف مع امنياتنا بالمزيد والمفيد



اخي الفاضل

السلام عليكم 

شكرا لمرورك الكريم












وان شاء الله نستكمل باقي الموضوع قريبا


----------



## مستريورك (1 يونيو 2015)

almasa قال:


> وعليكم السلام أخي مستر يورك
> 
> بالنسبة لمروحة المبخر تعمل بشكل جيد
> 
> ...




اخي الفاضل

السلام عليكم








هل المكيف راكب جديد ام من فترة كبيرة


يوجد 3 احتمالات

الاحتمال الاول

يوجد سدد جزئي بالدائرة او سدد متحرك قم بتنظيف الدائرة مرة اخري 

لان الدائرة بها رطوبة منقن تضع سائل سوزن بس كميه بسيطه جدا مع بعض الفريون 

حتي تتم ازالة الرطوبة ومنقن تضع علي الكابلاري

من الخارج بعض من الماء الحار او توجه لمبة الي الكابلاري فان سمعت صوت تدفك الفريون 

تكون الكابلاري مسدوده

ثم قم بعمل تنظيف بفريون11 

ثم قم بعمل فاكيوم وبعد كده قم بتعبة المكيف فريون22 والاسطوانه تكون معدولة 

الاحتمال الثاني 

ان لو يوجد بلف عاكس منقن مسدود جزئيا او ان الضغوط تكون متساوية يكون البلف العاكس تالف

الاحتمال الثالث

قم باالكشف علي الضاغط لوحده هل يوجد برشر قوي ام لا يعني احتمال مفيش دفع قوي للضاغط ويستبدل باخر جديد

ومنتظرين ردكم

والسلام عليكم


----------



## almasa (3 يونيو 2015)

السلام عليكم

أعتذر منكم ولكن كنت مشغول جدا اليومين الماضيين

والحمد لله نجحت الصيانة وذهب الثلج

وإليكم ما قمت به : فككت الوحدة الداخلية بالكامل من مكانها وفككتها قطعة قطعة وتم غسل القطع جيدا ... وإزالة الوزع في الداخلية وتبديله لانسداده وتنظيف الدارة بفريون 11 وتطبيق أجزاء الوحدة الداخلية وتشغيل الجهاز

وإلى اآن لم نعاني من أية مشاكل والحمد لله

جزاكم الله كل خير إخواني على مجهودكم وتواصلكم


----------



## مستريورك (3 يونيو 2015)

almasa قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> أعتذر منكم ولكن كنت مشغول جدا اليومين الماضيين
> 
> ...



وعليكم السلام

اخي الفاضل لا داعي للتأسف كلنا نعلم ان وقت الصيف كلنا مشغولون 

ولاكن داه لا يمنعنا من حل المشكلات في جهاز التكييف 

اللي يعرض علينا احد الاخوة الزملاء 

والله دائما معنا ومع جميع المسلمين

بس حضرتك ان قلتلك نظف المكيف من الغبار 

وايضا نظف الدائرة الميكانيكية للجهاز التكييف ( المواسير والكابلاري )في الاول خالص 

الحمدالله ان مشكلة المكيف اتحلت وكلنا في الملتقي اخوة في الله ويساعد بعضنا البعض

وشكرا لتواصلك


----------



## مستريورك (5 يونيو 2015)

*
نستكمل معا بعض اعطال جهازتكييف الشباك

اعداد **مستر**يورك**محمد** مناف
*

*الضاغط لا يدور ويصدر صوت زن أو طنين*




*العدد والأدوات المستخدمة في الفحص والإصلاح
*
*-0 ** توصيله سلك 6ملي ( طرفين سلك إلي موصلين للتا بلوه وطرفين سلك موصلين

*
*للمفتاح مقاس 7في7 **ومن مفتاح مقاس 7في7 يخرج طرفان يوصلو لروزتة توصيل 20 أمبير علي الأقل )

وأيضا وصله اختبار للكابستور *

*1- **جهاز كلمب ميتر أو بنسه الأمبير *

*-2** جهاز فاكيوم * 




*-3 **مفك تيست*

*-4**مفك عادي*

*-5 **مفك مربع
*
*-6 **زردية* 

*-7** مفتاح حبه رقم 13 وأيضا مفتاح حبه رقم 14 لفك مسامير الضاغط
*
*-8**اسطوانات لحام استيلين وأكسجين ولي اللحام موصل بهم للحام المواسير وايضا لفك المواسير
*




*-9** اسطوانة نتروجين لتنظيف الدائرة الميكانيكيه للمكييف
*
*-10** اسطوانة فريون11 لتنظيف الدائرة الميكانيكيه للمكييف
*




*-11** اسطوانة فريون22 لتعبئة الفريو ن للمكييف
*




*-12** سلك لحام للحام مواسير التكييف
*
*-13** عدد 2بلف شحن الفر يون 
*




*-14 ** ولاعة

*




*-15 ** شاكوش وسط للطرق علي الضاغط
*
*-16** جهاز شحن ( جتش ) الفر يون مانفوليد

*




*-17 ** زردية خفس الفر يون لحبس الفريون عند تعبئة الدائرة بالفريون 
*
*-18** قطاعه مواسير صغيرة وكبيرة لقطع مواسير النحاس 
*







*-19 ** زردية ببوز لعمل توسعه للمواسير النحاس
*
*-20** بعض من المواسير 
*




*-21** قماش وزجاجه ماء صغيرة لتبريد المواسير مع عدم ادخالء ماء الي داخل المواسير 
*
*-22**جهاز اكتشاف التنسيم او سفنجه بها ماء وفيري أو رابسو 

لاكتشاف التنسيم 
*




*الفحوصات*
*-1 **توصيلات خاطئة في ا لدائرة الكهربائية
*
*-2* *تشغيل الضاغط قبل تعادل ضغوط خط السحب والطرد
*
*-3** تلف الكابستور*

*-4* *شحنه الفر يون زيادة في الدائرة
*
*-5** تلف محرك الضاغط
*
*-6* *وجود قفش ببساتم الضاغط أو حوامله
*

* الاصلاحات* 

-1 افحص الدائرة الكهربائية لجهاز التكييف الشباك وقم بمراجعتها مع الدائرة الكهربائية المثبته في الجهاز

-2 انتظر 3 د قائق حتي يتم تعادل الضغوط في الدائرة الميكانيكية للمكيف في خطي السحب والطرد 

-3 لاحظ وجود انتفاخ للكابستور أو أن الكابستور به زيت أو إن مادة البكاليت للكابستور فقدت تركيزها 

أو استخدم معادلة الكابستور 3185 في الأمبير المسحوب للكابستور علي الفولت

يساوي سعه الكابستور المطبوعة علي الجهاز لو كانت الناتج اقل غير الكابستور


-4 قم بتفريغ بعض الفريون من الدائرة عن طريق بلف شحن الضاغط وببطء 

حتي يقوم الضاغط

-5افحص ملفات الضاغط جيدا 

-6 يتم الطرق بالشاكوش علي الضاغط ويرجي عدم الطرق علي إي مواسير في الدائرة 

فان لم يعمل الضاغط يستبدل بضاغط جديد له نفس القدرة

*
*_*ملتقي - من يعمل بيديه فهو عامل*
*المهندسين - من يعمل بيديه وعقله فهو عالم*
*العرب- من يعمل بيديه وعقله وقلبه فهو فنان*​_​





_*ملتقي المهندسين العرب*​*
*
_​


*نستكمل معا بعض اعطال جهازتكييف الشباك*





*اعداد* *مستر**يورك** محمد* *مناف*






*الضاغط* *يدور* ويفصل بصورة متكررة يسيكل
​




>

العدد والأدوات المستخدمة في الفحص والإصلاح
​
*-**0 ** وصله اختبار للكابستور* 

*1- **جهاز كلمب ميتر أو بنسه الأمبير* 

*-2 **مفك تيست*

*-3**مفك عادي*

*-4 **مفك مربع*

*-5 **زردية* 

*-6**اسطوانة فريون22 لتعبئة الفريو ن للمكييف
*
*-7**سلك لحام للحام مواسير التكييف
*
*-8** ولاعة
*
*-9**جهاز شحن ( جتش ) الفر يون مانفوليد
*
*-10**قماش وزجاجه ماء صغيرة لتبريد المواسير مع عدم ادخال ماء الي داخل المواسير* 

*-11**جهاز اكتشاف التنسيم او سفنجه بها ماء وفيري أو رابسو* *لاكتشاف التنسيم
*
*الفحوصات

**1-**فولت الكهرباء الواصل للمكييف غير مستقر
*
*2-**بلب الثرموستات ملامس لسطح المبخر
*
*3-**توصيلات كهربائية داخل المكييف غير موصله جيدا وعلي وشك الفك
*
*4-**تلف جهاز حماية الضاغط ( الاوفرلود سواء داخلي او خارجي )
*
*5-**تلف الكابستور
*
*6-**عدم وجود تهوية كافية للمكثف
*
*7-**المبخر والمكثف يوجد بهم غبار كثير
*
*8-**يوجد انخفاض في شحنه الفريون ناقصة
*
9-يوجد زياده في شحنه الفريون


*الاصلاحات

**1-**تاكد من فولت الكهرباء الواصل لمفتاح الكهرباء 220فولت بالضبط وتاكد ان الاسلاك 

موصلة من التابلوه مباشرة ومقاسها 6 مم
*
*2-**يجب ان يكون مسافه بين بلب الثرمستات والمبخر نصف سم

*





*3- تاكد من ان جميع التوصيلات الكهربائية داخل جهاز التكييف مربوطه جيدا وقم ايضا بالضغط علي ترامل الوصلات
*
*4-لوكان الاوفرلود خارجي قم بقياسه اوم ولوتالف يتم تغيره
*





*اما لو داخلي قم بتبريد الضاغط بالماء ويستحسن ماء بارد حتي يبرد فان لم تحل قم بتغير الضاغط 


*



*
ولاكن بعد اتمام جميع الا صلاحات 
*
*5- قم بالكشف علي الكابستورو** لاحظ وجود انتفاخ للكابستور أو أن الكابستور به زيت أو إن مادة البكاليت للكابستور فقدت تركيزها* 

*أو استخدم معادلة الكابستور 3185 في الأمبير المسحوب للكابستور علي الفولت*

*يساوي سعه الكابستور المطبوعة علي الجهاز لو كانت الناتج اقل غير الكابستور*

*6-تاكد من وجود مسافة كافية بين المكثف والجدار تسمح بمرور الهواء الحار الخارج من المكثف

يمر بسهولة ويسر ولو علي منور يفضل الغاء تركيب المكييف الشباك وتركيب مكيف اسبليت
*




*7- يتم فك المكييف ووضع بلوك تحت المكييف ويميل المكييف ناحية المكثف حتي يتم تصريف الماء من المكييف
*



*
وتنظيفه من ناحيتي المبخر والمكثف مع عدم ادخال الماء في الا جزاء الكهربائية للمكييف ويستحسن ايضا 

وضع كيس علي ماتور المكييف اثناء غسيل المكييف ثم نقوم بازاله الكيس بعد الغسيل
*
*وبواسطه البلور يتم تنظيف المكييف والاجزاء الكهربائية من المكييف
*





*8- قم بمراجعه الامبير اللي يسحبه المكيف عند تشغيل الضاغط لو كان منخفض يتم اخراج الفريون 

وتعبئة المكييف بالشحنه المضبوطة من الفريون حيث ان انخفاض شحنة الفريون ادت الي ارتفاع درجة حرارة الضاغط*

*9-- قم بمراجعه الامبير اللي يسحبه المكيف عند تشغيل الضاغط لو كان عاليا حتي بعد غسيل المكييف 

* *فيدل علي وجود شحنة فريون زيادة في الدائرة يتم اخراج الفريون وتعبئة المكييف بالشحنه المضبوطه من الفريون
*
*حيث ان زياده شحنة الفريون ادت الي زيادة الحمل علي الضاغط*






​

_ملتقي المهندسين العرب__

__*ولله الاسماء الحسني فادعوه بها 








مع تحيات مستريورك













والي ان نلتقي لكم مني كل حب وتقدير 











مستريورك
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

​*





_​_

_​_
_​_ملتقي المهندسين العرب
_​_
_



_
_*نستكمل معا بعض اعطال جهازتكييف الشباك


*



*
*

*نستكمل معا بعض أعطال جهازتكييف الشباك*




*أعداد* *مستر**يورك** محمد* *مناف*​ 
الضاغط والمروحة يعملان ويتكون ثلج علي المبخر





*العدد والأدوات المستخدمة في الفحص والإصلاح*​ 
*-1**جهاز كلمب ميتر أو بنسه الأمبير* 

*-2 **مفك تيست*

*-3**مفك عادي*

*-4 **مفك مربع*

*-5 **زردية* 

*-6**اسطوانة فريون22 لتعبئة الفريو ن للمكييف
*
*-7**سلك لحام للحام مواسير التكييف
*
*-8** ولاعة
*
*-9**جهاز شحن ( جتش ) الفر يون مانفوليد
*
*-10**قماش وزجاجه ماء صغيرة لتبريد المواسير مع عدم إدخال ماء إلي داخل المواسير* 

*-11**جهاز اكتشاف التنسيم أو إسفنجه بها ماء وفيري أو رابسو* *لاكتشاف التنسيم*


*-12**اسطوانات لحام استيلين وأكسجين ولي اللحام موصل بهم للحام المواسير وأيضا لفك المواسير*


*-13**اسطوانة نتروجين لتنظيف الدائرة الميكانيكية للمكييف*

*-14 **اسطوانة فريون11 لتنظيف الدائرة الميكانيكية للمكييف
*
*-15 **زردية خفس الفر يون لحبس الفريون عند تعبئة الدائرة بالفريون* 

*-16 **قطاعه مواسير صغيرة وكبيرة لقطع مواسير النحاس* 

*-17 **زردية ببوز لعمل توسعه للمواسير النحاس*

*-18 **بعض من المواسير* 
*الفحوصات*​1- فلتر المكيف متسخ






2- وجود أتربة في سطح المبخر

3- ماتور المروحة لا يعمل بصورة طبيعية

4- الثرمستات لا تفصل 

5- الثرمستات موضوعه علي أقصي تبريد

6- شحنة فريون منخفضة

7- وجود سدد في المواسير

*الاصلاحات*​*قم بإيقاف تشغيل الضاغط وجعل المروحة تعمل علي السرعة العالية

ليدوب الثلج أو قم بتشغيل وضع التسخين ليدوب الثلج
*
*1-قم بتنظيف الفلتر وتوجد أنواع منه من ينظف بالماء

ومنه ما ينظف بالهواء**ونقوم بتنظيفه كل أسبوعين في وقت الصيف*

*2- قم بغسل المكيف* *يتم فك المكييف ووضع بلوك تحت المكييف

ويميل المكييف ناحية المكثف حتي يتم تصريف الماء من المكييف

* *وتنظيفه من ناحيتي المبخر والمكثف مع عدم إدخال الماء

في إلا جزاء الكهربائية للمكييف ويستحسن أيضا* 

*وضع كيس علي ماتور المكييف أثناء غسيل المكييف

ثم نقوم بازاله الكيس بعد الغسيل**وبواسطة البلور يتم تنظيف المكييف

والأجزاء الكهربائية من المكييف*


*3- تأكد من المروحة تعمل بصورة طبيعية وفي الاتجاه الصحيح

وأيضا تأكد انه لايوجد أتربه علي المروحة
*
*4- تأكد من فصل الثرمستات عند الوصول لدرجة التبريد المطلوبة 

ويمكنك ادا رة مفتاح الترمستات لتسمع صوت تكة الفصل 

للتاكد من أن الثرمستات يعمل بحالة جيدة أما لو مافصلت يتم تغيرها
*
*5- قم بتنقيص درجة الثرمستات ووضعه علي رقم 7او 9

حسب ارقام الترمستات الموجودة في جهاز التكييف او قبل نهاية مفتاح الثرمستات 

*




*6- يتم اكتشاف مكان تنسيم الفريون بواسطة سفنجة وفري

او احد الأجهزة الالكترونية لاكتشاف التنسيم*

*وغالبا ما يدل وجود بقع من الزيت علي المواسير لنعرف أين يوجد التنسيم 

وتاكد ايضا من إبرة بلف الشحن مربوط بدرجة كافية ولا يوجد تنسيم فريون بها 

وعند اكتشاف مكان التنسيم يفضل عمل الخطوة رقم 7 
*
*7- عند التأكد من وجود سدد في الكابلاري يتم أخراج الفريون من بلف الشحن 

وتفك مواسير الضاغط ويوضع شكرتون علي مواسير الضاغط
*



*
حتي لا يدخل للضاغط أي زيوت أو أوساخ عند تنظيف الدائرة 

ونقوم بتنظيف الدائرة بالنتروجين وفريون11

ثم يعاد تلحيم المواسير وعمل فاكيوم للدائرة

ويعاد شحن المكيف بفريو22**بالشحنة المضبوطة ومراعه الامبير اللي يسحبه المكييف*




_
*نستكمل معا بعض اعطال جهازتكييف الشباك
*__ملتقي المهندسين العرب

*ولله الاسماء الحسني فادعوه بها 








مع تحيات مستريورك













والي ان نلتقي لكم مني كل حب وتقدير 











مستريورك
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

​*





​

​
​ملتقي المهندسين العرب
​
_*نستكمل معا بعض اعطال جهازتكييف الشباك

اعداد **مستر**يورك **محمد **مناف*​​
*المروحة لا تدور  - المروحة لاتدور ولا تسمع صوت تقويم- المروحة تدور عند السرعة المنخفضة أو السرعة العالية فقط*





*العدد والأدوات** المستخدمة** في الفحص والإصلاح*





1- وصله اختبار للكابستور 

-2جهاز كلمب ميتر أو بنسه الأمبير 

-3 مفك تيست

-4مفك عادي

-5 مفك مربع

-6 زردية 

_-7 __زردية ببوز
_
_-8 __بعض الترامل والأسلاك
_
_-9 __بنسة ترامل_
*الفحوصات*​-1يوجد شيء يعاق تحرك المروحة 

*-2 **توصيلات خاطئة في ا لدائرة الكهربائية
*
*-3 **تلف الكابستور
*
-4 مفتاح التشغيل لا يعمل بطريقه صحيحة

-5 وجود فتح أو قصر بملفات المروحة

-6 وجود بعض من ترامل الموتور الموصلة إلي مفتاح التشغيل محمصه اوتالفه 
*الإصلاحات*​-1أزل ما يعيق حركة المروحة من كرتون أو ا ي شيء يمنع حركة الروحة 

*-2 **افحص الدائرة الكهربائية لجهاز التكييف الشباك وقم بمراجعتها مع الدائرة الكهربائية المثبتة في الجهاز
*
*-3 **لاحظ وجود انتفاخ للكابستور أو أن الكابستور به زيت أو إن مادة البكاليت للكابستور فقدت تركيزها* 

*أو استخدم معادلة الكابستور 3185 في الأمبير المسحوب للكابستور علي الفولت*

*يساوي سعه الكابستور المطبوعة علي الجهاز لو كانت الناتج اقل غير الكابستور*




-4قم بفحص مفتاح التشغيل اوم 

-5 قم بفحص ماتور المروحة فربما تكون أسلاكه محروق فيتم تغير الماتور أو سلك احدي طرفية في السرعة قد تلف

-6 قم بتفير الترامل المحمصة والتالفة


*نستكمل معا بعض اعطال جهازتكييف الشباك

**اعداد **مستر**يورك **محمد **مناف*​​*

*​تساقط بعض قطرات الماء من جهاز التكييف إلي داخل الغرفة










*العدد والأدوات المستخدمة في الفحص والإصلاح*​ 

1-_- __شاكوش وسط_ 

*-2 **مفك تيست*

*-3**مفك عادي*

*-4 **مفك مربع*

*-5 **زردية* 

-6اجنه 

-7 سكينه معجون

-8 فرشة سلك
*الفحوصات

*​*-1**المكيف غير مركب جيدا وبميل 
*
*-2**يوجد انسداد في مخرج الماء المتكاثف
*
*-3**توجد بعض الثقوب في حوض المكيف*

*ا**لإصلاحات*​-1قم بتعديل وضع تركيب جهاز التكييف

-2قم بتنظيف حوض المكيف

-3قم بسد الثقوب بالسيلكون أو بالابوكسي 

*نستكمل معا بعض اعطال جهازتكييف الشباك*



*
**اعداد **مستر**يورك **محمد **مناف*​*يوجد ضوضاء كثيرة أثناء تشغيل جهاز التكييف
*



*العدد والأدوات** المستخدمة** في الفحص والإصلاح*​ 


0 - طقم الا نكيه





1-_- __شاكوش وسط_ 

*-2 **مفك تيست*

*-3**مفك عادي*

*-4 **مفك مربع*

*-5 **زردية* 

-6-اجنه 







-7 سكينه معجون




-8 فرشة سلك




-9 طقم مفاتيح




-10 كماشة




-11 قفاز لليد




-12 زردية كبس







-13خوذة رأس










*الفحوصات

*​*-1**المكييف يهتز أثناء عمله
*
*-2**يوجد احتكاك بين المروحة مع حوض المروحة
*
*-3**احتكاك في الدائرة الميكانيكية للمكيف ( مواسير التبريد)
*
*-4**يوجد احتكاك بين مروحة المكثف والماء الموجود أسفلها 
*
*-5**ماتور المروحة غير مثبت جيدا
*
*-6**البلور غير مثبت جيدا
*
*-7**مروحة المكثف غير مثبته جيدا
*
*-8**تأكل احدي حوامل ماتور الروحة 
*
*-9** الضاغط غير مثبت
**الإصلاحات

*​-1اعد تركيب المكيف بطريقه سليمة

-2 قم بتركيب المروحة بشكل جيد ومراعه بعد المروحة عن الحوض بشكل مناسب ولا يعوق حركة المروحة

-3قم بربط مسمار مثبت الكابلاري جيدا والتأكد من المواسير لا يصدر عنها احتكاك مع جسم المكيف

-4يتم تصريف الماء

-5قم بتثبيت الماتور جيد وربط أرجله جيدا

-6قم بتثبيت مروحة المبخر جيدا بالانكيه أو المفك المربع حسب مثبت المروحة

-7قم بتثبيت مروحة المكثف جيدا بالانكيه أو المفك المربع حسب مثبت المروحة

-8قم بتغير حوامل الماتور التالفة

-9 قم بربط صواميل رباط الضاغط قليلا وتأكد ان حوامله جيدة وغير مقطوعة






​
​_ملتقي المهندسين العرب

*ولله الاسماء الحسني فادعوه بها 








مع تحيات مستريورك













والي ان نلتقي لكم مني كل حب وتقدير 











مستريورك
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

​*











ملتقي المهندسين العرب







*نستكمل معا بعض اعطال جهازتكييف الشباك








*_

_ملتقي المهندسين العرب






_

باقة من المعلومات المفيدة الجزء الثاني عشر










​


----------



## almasa (6 يونيو 2015)

أشكركم على مجهودكم

والله يجزيكم ألف خير


----------



## مستريورك (20 يونيو 2015)

almasa قال:


> أشكركم على مجهودكم
> 
> والله يجزيكم ألف خير




شكرالمرورك الكريم


----------



## khaled elsone (22 يونيو 2015)

جزاك الله خيراً و كل عام وأنتم بخير و مبارك عليكم الشهر و ربنا يتقبل منا و منكم صالح الأعمال و الطاعات.


----------



## rmka (29 يونيو 2015)

بارك الله فيكم ..وتقبل الله تعالى صيامكم وقيامكم ...وجعل رمضان , رحمة ومغفرة وعتق من النار لكم ولعامة المسلمين ..لايرتقي منصة العلم الا من ارتقى منصة الاخلاص ..وجودة العطاء من ثمرات الايمان ...


----------



## مستريورك (2 يوليو 2015)

rmka قال:


> بارك الله فيكم ..وتقبل الله تعالى صيامكم وقيامكم ...وجعل رمضان , رحمة ومغفرة وعتق من النار لكم ولعامة المسلمين ..لايرتقي منصة العلم الا من ارتقى منصة الاخلاص ..وجودة العطاء من ثمرات الايمان ...


اخي الفاضل
بارك الله فيك وفي جميع المسلمين

وشكرا لك علي الدعوات وتكون ان شاء الله لجميع المسلمين


----------



## مستريورك (2 يوليو 2015)

khaled elsone قال:


> جزاك الله خيراً و كل عام وأنتم بخير و مبارك عليكم الشهر و ربنا يتقبل منا و منكم صالح الأعمال و الطاعات.




اخي العزيز

شكرا لمرورك الكريم

وانت وجميع المسلمين بالف خير 

وربنا يتقبل من جميع المسلمين صالح الاعمال والدعوات


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (8 يوليو 2015)

ماشاء الله 
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## منصور اشرف (9 يوليو 2015)

والله مشكور جزيل الشكر مزيد من التالقات


----------



## مستريورك (18 يوليو 2015)

دكتور صبرى سعيد قال:


> ماشاء الله
> بارك الله فيكم



الاخ الغالي مهندس صبري سعيد

جزاكم الله خيرا وشكرا للمرور الكريم يا هندسة


----------



## مستريورك (18 يوليو 2015)

والله مشكور جزيل الشكر مزيد من التالقات 
الاخ الغالي منصور اشرف

تسلم يالغالي وشكرا لك علي كلماتك الرقيقة​





لك مني باقه ورد​


----------



## almasa (4 أغسطس 2015)

أخي مستر يورك ... في عندي مكيف سبليت 1.5 طن ..... أول ما تشغل المكيف ويشتغل الكمبرسور معو يطلع صوت متل صوت هوا داخل المكيف يستمر كم ثانية بس ... وبعدها لما توصل لدرجة الحرارة المطلوبة ويفصل الكمبرسور وبعدين يرجع يشتغل لما ترتفع الحرارة مرة تانية ولكن بدون صوت 
المشكلة فقط عند بداية التشغيل علما أنني طول اليوم برا البيت ولما أرجع بشغل المكيف يعني الصوت بس عند أول تشغيل
ما السبب لو سمحت ؟؟؟؟
الغاز أوكي 70


----------



## مستريورك (5 أغسطس 2015)

almasa قال:


> أخي مستر يورك ... في عندي مكيف سبليت 1.5 طن ..... أول ما تشغل المكيف ويشتغل الكمبرسور معو يطلع صوت متل صوت هوا داخل المكيف يستمر كم ثانية بس ... وبعدها لما توصل لدرجة الحرارة المطلوبة ويفصل الكمبرسور وبعدين يرجع يشتغل لما ترتفع الحرارة مرة تانية ولكن بدون صوت
> المشكلة فقط عند بداية التشغيل علما أنني طول اليوم برا البيت ولما أرجع بشغل المكيف يعني الصوت بس عند أول تشغيل
> ما السبب لو سمحت ؟؟؟؟
> الغاز أوكي 70



الاخ الغالي

السلام عليكم

هل الصوت من الوحده الداخليه صوت منخفض 

جرب تشغل المروحه فقط لوحديها بدون تشغيل cool

لو يوجد صوت يكون من المروحة

لو لايوجد صوت يكون

صوت تدفق الفريون عادي

والسلام عليكم


----------

